# What do we Know About the Postal System of the Shire?



## 1stvermont (Apr 14, 2021)

As a USPS employee, I have become interested in the postal system of the Shire. I know it was one of the few services by the government of the Shire, I know Sam Gamgee eventually became the postmaster. I know it was small in scale and the Hobbiton branch needed volunteers to distribute Bilbos birthday invitations because there were so many. 

But what else do we know? was there a clerk in the Micheal delving office? or was mail only delivered to houses?


----------



## Halasían (Apr 14, 2021)

I don't think much is said about the Shire Postal System in the published material other than what you have mentioned.

I know a guy who ran The Shire Post website used to have a fanfic Shire Postal System back around the turn of the century and he expanded into making stamps and coins and got shut down by the Estate some years later. He appears on many Middle Earth sites under the 'Will Whitfoot' moniker. Not sure if he ever was on this one. Anyway, you could 'apply' for a Middle Earth address before it was shut down. I think I had one for Coombe.


----------



## 1stvermont (Apr 14, 2021)

Halasían said:


> I don't think much is said about the Shire Postal System in the published material other than what you have mentioned.
> 
> I know a guy who ran The Shire Post website used to have a fanfic Shire Postal System back around the turn of the century and he expanded into making stamps and coins and got shut down by the Estate some years later. He appears on many Middle Earth sites under the 'Will Whitfoot' moniker. Not sure if he ever was on this one. Anyway, you could 'apply' for a Middle Earth address before it was shut down. I think I had one for Coombe.



That is a cool idea. I will look into it.


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Apr 14, 2021)

1stvermont said:


> As a USPS employee, I have become interested in the postal system of the Shire. I know it was one of the few services by the government of the Shire, I know Sam Gamgee eventually became the postmaster. I know it was small in scale and the Hobbiton branch needed volunteers to distribute Bilbos birthday invitations because there were so many.
> 
> But what else do we know? was there a clerk in the Micheal delving office? or was mail only delivered to houses?


I'm pretty sure postal-like system had already existed since classical age. During the Tang Dynasty of China, the postal system was even famous for the delivery of chinensis to please a emperor's queen.
In ancient time, communication system was much more costly than modern, as an result, stuff for public use such as governmental message usually had the priority to use it. It goes without saying that there must be. It went without saying Bilbo, such a big guy could operate such public resources.
Remember this, most of all, in literature, novels's key elements are those characters. As an result, LOTR series, typical novels, would mainly follow the characters's angle, those not his/her business or involving the plot's progress, wouldn't get mentioned in details. For instance,there'd be nothing but stuff relative with a soldier's rank and Tower-Guard's unit such as comradeship, detailed combat, high-command's security and so forth, when it came to Pippin's angle in ROTK. Thus, just use some common sense then you'd mostly figure out how Shire's postal system'd look like.
JRRT didn't have to insult the readers's intelligence and common sense, detailed settings wouldn't be mentioned too much thus, my dear  , unless someone dares smoke up people that him/her self as an literature's big guy, and even forcing other JRRT's fans to follow his/her settings.


----------



## 1stvermont (Apr 14, 2021)

Hisoka Morrow said:


> I'm pretty sure postal-like system had already existed since classical age. During the Tang Dynasty of China, the postal system was even famous for the delivery of chinensis to please a emperor's queen.
> In ancient time, communication system was much more costly than modern, as an result, stuff for public use such as governmental message usually had the priority to use it. It goes without saying that there must be. It went without saying Bilbo, such a big guy could operate such public resources.
> Remember this, most of all, in literature, novels's key elements are those characters. As an result, LOTR series, typical novels, would mainly follow the characters's angle, those not his/her business or involving the plot's progress, wouldn't get mentioned in details. For instance,there'd be nothing but stuff relative with a soldier's rank and Tower-Guard's unit such as comradeship, detailed combat, high-command's security and so forth, when it came to Pippin's angle in ROTK. Thus, just use some common sense then you'd mostly figure out how Shire's postal system'd look like.
> JRRT didn't have to insult the readers's intelligence and common sense, detailed settings wouldn't be mentioned too much thus, my dear  , unless someone dares smoke up people that him/her self as an literature's big guy, and even forcing other JRRT's fans to follow his/her settings.



I see what you're saying I was just wondering if there were any specifics I had missed somewhere. I try and get all the details if i can before i infer.


----------



## Olorgando (Apr 14, 2021)

There is one specific term near the beginning of chapter 1 "An Unexpected Party", after Bilbo had just greeted Gandalf (not yet knowing who he was):

"Then he took out his *morning* letters, and began to read, ..."

I may be overstating this (Wikipedia has not yielded what I was searching for), but in some dusty corner of memory letter delivery being effected *twice* a day, morning and afternoon, *somewhere* and at *some time* (certainly in the past!) seems to lurk.


----------



## 1stvermont (Apr 14, 2021)

Olorgando said:


> There is one specific term near the beginning of chapter 1 "An Unexpected Party", after Bilbo had just greeted Gandalf (not yet knowing who he was):
> 
> "Then he took out his *morning* letters, and began to read, ..."
> 
> I may be overstating this (Wikipedia has not yielded what I was searching for), but in some dusty corner of memory letter delivery being effected *twice* a day, morning and afternoon, *somewhere* and at *some time* (certainly in the past!) seems to lurk.



Nice spot and I do think you are on to something. I was told once by a customer mail was delivered twice a day perhaps 50-70 years back here in the US.



Olorgando said:


> There is one specific term near the beginning of chapter 1 "An Unexpected Party", after Bilbo had just greeted Gandalf (not yet knowing who he was):
> 
> "Then he took out his *morning* letters, and began to read, ..."
> 
> I may be overstating this (Wikipedia has not yielded what I was searching for), but in some dusty corner of memory letter delivery being effected *twice* a day, morning and afternoon, *somewhere* and at *some time* (certainly in the past!) seems to lurk.



I was just thinking, he had his morning letters but did he have to go to the Hobbiton post office to get them? or were they delivered to bag end?


----------



## Olorgando (Apr 14, 2021)

I can well imagine that frequency of deliveries depended (and depends) on several factors:

Volume of mail. This I don't need to imagine, as in every country I know of that broke up what used to be a state monopoly of mail services, the private sector vultures immediately descended of the high-volume, city-centered company mail. Pure cherry-picking, as is their wont.

Distance of delivery. Again, the private-sector vultures pounced on the high-population-density cities where distances are short. Small towns, let alone hamlets and isolated farms, would probably be forced to pick up their mail at centers located for the convenience of the vultures.

Priority. I just recently had something that I brought to our central post office for special registered mail. Cost about 8 times a standard letter - but then the envelope was oversized, and very probably also exceeded the weight limit of the standard letter. But special registered definitely has a premium surcharge.

And at least as far as company-internal paper mail goes (which hadn't gone down that significantly despite decades-long blab about the "paperless office"), at least up to 30 April 2017, my last working day at the company, that was delivered twice a day - at least.

There was a joke (likely with some justification) within the company at some time that if you were in a hurry with something company-internal - better drop it off in a mailbox just outside company premises, or better at a central post office. The possible justification might derive from a priority directive for the internal postal system to handle stuff coming from external with higher priority than obvious company-internal stuff.

The company-internal stuff was easily recognizable by being in multi-use envelopes usually exceeding standard letter sheet size (DIN A4 in Germany) with I'd guess 40 address fields total, 20 on each side (5 lines by 4 columns. There were envelopes half that size, too). Few envelopes actually managed to reach the status of all 40 address field being filled, due to wear and tear reasons, which were (and probably still are) legion.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Apr 14, 2021)

My impression is that they were delivered.

I recall reading, many years ago, one or another author of a Tolkien study explaining that, at the time The Hobbit was written, mail in England was indeed delivered twice a day.

A similar situation arises when I tell a story about my father reading something out of the "evening paper".

Come to think of it, there must by now be several generations of American children who have had to have explanations given to them why there are stores called "7-11".


----------



## grendel (Apr 14, 2021)

Olorgando said:


> There is one specific term near the beginning of chapter 1 "An Unexpected Party", after Bilbo had just greeted Gandalf (not yet knowing who he was):
> 
> "Then he took out his *morning* letters, and began to read, ..."
> 
> I may be overstating this (Wikipedia has not yielded what I was searching for), but in some dusty corner of memory letter delivery being effected *twice* a day, morning and afternoon, *somewhere* and at *some time* (certainly in the past!) seems to lurk.


I can remember when many cities had a morning and evening newspaper edition. Maybe some of you younger folks should Google what a "newspaper" is. 😕

As to the topic at hand, I remember a line from Gandalf when he was trying to nudge Frodo into action:

" 'Don't be absurd!' said Gandalf. 'I am not warning you against leaving an address at the post office!' "


----------



## Halasían (Apr 14, 2021)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> My impression is that they were delivered.
> 
> I recall reading, many years ago, one or another author of a Tolkien study explaining that, at the time The Hobbit was written, mail in England was indeed delivered twice a day.
> 
> ...


Ah yes... stores were open from 9AM to 9PM, so when Southland Corp. started franchising out convienience stores that were open from 7AM to 11PM, it was a big deal! And there were those 10¢ Slurpees.

I found Will Whitfoot and asked if he is still doing the whole Shire Post address thing anymore. He has returned to making licensed Middle Earth coinage.


----------



## Olorgando (Apr 15, 2021)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> A similar situation arises when I tell a story about my father reading something out of the "evening paper".


There still is a newspaper called "Abendzeitung" in Munich, as well as one called "Abendblatt" in Hamburg.
The Munich one is definitely in the category "boulevard press" or "yellow press", and firmly dedicated to Munich-area gossip.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Apr 15, 2021)

Halasían said:


> stores were open from 9AM to 9PM,


As a matter of fact, many stores where I grew up closed earlier than that -- 5 or 6 PM, IIRC, including grocery stores, so if you wanted food beyond burger and fries, it was the place to go. (And yes, that also means in.the case of Midnight Munchies. 😂 )

I need to look for those coins!


----------



## Halasían (Apr 15, 2021)

I just remembered Mitz's 'Tom Boy IGA, the small grocery that was by our house in the 60's. They were open 9-9, where the larger Market Basket store was only open 9-6. Also, the beer and wine was locked up on Sunday as well as the store butcher.

Shire Post Middle Earth Coins:
The Lord of the Rings
The Hobbit


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Apr 15, 2021)

Those are really nice! I guess the prices have risen, now that they're "officially licensed".

BTW, there were, of course, various competitors to 7 - 11. This regional chain operated in the Southeast:



And one way they competed in the early 70's was by carrying bongs, and other "smoking implements", when 7-11 wouldn't.

In my town, we took.to calling them "U Toke 'em." 😁


----------



## Olorgando (Apr 15, 2021)

The 24/7 bit is handled by gas stations in Germany. Though currently, the one I usually go to has taken to shutting down at 9 PM, also due to the fact that Covid-numbers in Bavaria have risen above the 9 PM curfew threshold in all but three of Bavaria's 96 districts. What that gas station also does is handle package deliveries for our postal system, as do several supermarket chains. In the place my wife and I do most of our shopping, the same chain has separate buildings for beverages and "the rest" (the latter also has a limited selection of beverages, but only single-bottle stuff, no crates). The postal outlet is in the beverages building.


----------



## 1stvermont (Apr 15, 2021)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> My impression is that they were delivered.
> 
> I recall reading, many years ago, one or another author of a Tolkien study explaining that, at the time The Hobbit was written, mail in England was indeed delivered twice a day.
> 
> ...



I think you are correct. I did a quick google of victorian period England mail system and it seems mail was delivered to the local post office but i am not sure if it all went to houses. It seemed many came and picked it up as well.


----------



## Ealdwyn (Apr 15, 2021)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> I recall reading, many years ago, one or another author of a Tolkien study explaining that, at the time The Hobbit was written, mail in England was indeed delivered twice a day.


Not even that long ago. Mail was delivered twice a day in the UK until about 20 years ago.


----------



## Olorgando (Apr 15, 2021)

Ealdwyn said:


> Not even that long ago. Mail was delivered twice a day in the UK until about 20 years ago.


Was this twice-a-day run-of-the-mill postage? Or was one of the occasions for higher-priority stuff, like express letters, registered letters, anything that required a surcharge for handling? I have few if any memories of telegrams, but I think those might be (have-been) single-carried, as they basically had something like "red alert" status.


----------



## Ealdwyn (Apr 16, 2021)

Olorgando said:


> Was this twice-a-day run-of-the-mill postage? Or was one of the occasions for higher-priority stuff, like express letters, registered letters, anything that required a surcharge for handling? I have few if any memories of telegrams, but I think those might be (have-been) single-carried, as they basically had something like "red alert" status.


Yes, run-of-the-mill post, delivered twice a day.
We only have one delivery these days, and it's hard to imagine how it could have been cost-effective to deliver twice a day. But that's what happened.


----------



## Alcuin (Apr 16, 2021)

Mail was mostly delivered to post offices in the United States before the Civil War. Because of the stress of having death notices or mail from loved ones in combat units, home delivery by the US Post Office began during that war. Before then, postal carriers personally delivered if someone paid them (it was an important source of their income), or one might pay another service for home delivery. 

Here is a good article on American home delivery and the postal service. It was written in 2017, and since that time, when regular Saturday deliveries came to an end, the US Postal Service has begun _Sunday_ deliveries for Amazon – for a fee. 

One item of note from the article pertinent to this thread:
Deliveries were made Monday through Saturday, and usually multiple times a day – in 1905 Baltimore or Philadelphia, for example, a carrier could visit as often as seven times a day. If that sounds expensive, it was, and starting in 1923 many local postmasters winnowed local deliveries to one a day, although that cost-saving move wasn't universal until 1950.​There are a great number of links in the article that could be of interest, such as the one in the citation.


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Apr 16, 2021)

Alcuin said:


> ...Mail was mostly delivered to post offices in the United States before the Civil War. Because of the stress of having death notices or mail from loved ones in combat units, home delivery by the US Post Office began during that war. Before then,...


I think it's up to "mails' types", for instances, stuff with limited validity would be required to be sent into targeted places directly without doubt, such as Bilbo's birthday's invites were required to be sent to residential directly, after all, I wouldn't dream of getting the invites after the celebration just has been over for days in my frequency of checking mails once in several days. XDD


----------



## Halasían (Apr 17, 2021)

Alcuin said:


> Mail was mostly delivered to post offices in the United States before the Civil War. Because of the stress of having death notices or mail from loved ones in combat units, home delivery by the US Post Office began during that war. Before then, postal carriers personally delivered if someone paid them (it was an important source of their income), or one might pay another service for home delivery.
> 
> Here is a good article on American home delivery and the postal service. It was written in 2017, and since that time, when regular Saturday deliveries came to an end, the US Postal Service has begun _Sunday_ deliveries for Amazon – for a fee.
> 
> ...



Did they actually end Saturday home deliveries in the USA? I remember having a small red 'flag' on the side of the mailbox at my parents house where you could put mail in the box and put the flag up to signal the carrier to stop and pick up your outgoing mail. The flag was in case there was no mail for you that day, the carrier would know to stop just to pick-up.


----------



## Olorgando (Apr 17, 2021)

We still have Saturday deliveries in Germany. There has been talk of suspending *Monday* deliveries, but I'm not sure where that went. I can certainly imagine that companies would not have been amused at the idea.


----------



## Alcuin (Apr 17, 2021)

Halasían said:


> Did they actually end Saturday home deliveries in the USA?


From “USPS Saturday Delivery & Hours”:
_Yes, USPS delivers mail on Saturdays_. There were lots of questions asked by the USPS customers on the forum sites about the same, so we want to tell every USPS customer that post offices deliver mail and packages on Saturdays. The Saturday post delivery depends on the mail class. USPS delivers only Priority Mail Express and Priority Mail items on Saturday, _but USPS is soon going to end Saturday Delivery_. To know about the reason of ending Saturday delivery, its impact, etc. read the article to its end.​The published time in the header of the webpage is listed as 20 August 2017 at 1:34:07 AM Greenwich Time, so it’s a little dated. The USPS website indicates today (i.e., just a few moments ago) that the Post Office delivers only Priority Mail (at a higher price than regular mail) on Saturdays. However, the Postal Service has delivery agreements with Amazon, and I believe that includes Saturday and Sunday delivery. This corresponds with the citation from the 2017 article.



Halasían said:


> I remember having a small red 'flag' on the side of the mailbox at my parents house where you could put mail in the box and put the flag up to signal the carrier to stop and pick up your outgoing mail. The flag was in case there was no mail for you that day, the carrier would know to stop just to pick-up.


That’s still the case.

Still, I believe the more pertinent information regards the British postal service, the Royal Mail, particularly as it was formerly practiced in England, especially in Oxfordshire and the surrounding region toward the end of the nineteenth century and beginning of the twentieth.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Apr 17, 2021)

USPS also sometimes delivers packages on Sundays. Not sure what causes them to do so but every once in a while I or a neighbor will get one. They've been saying Saturday's going away forever but it still hasn't happened.


----------



## Will Whitfoot (Feb 12, 2022)

1stvermont said:


> Nice spot and I do think you are on to something. I was told once by a customer mail was delivered twice a day perhaps 50-70 years back here in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> I was just thinking, he had his morning letters but did he have to go to the Hobbiton post office to get them? or were they delivered to bag end?


This was the line that got me to create Shire Post back in SR1387 (that's 1987 in the "real word").

I stumbled onto this conversation.... it's been a while since I was here. I created a whole world of postage stamps for The Shire, a postal route map, and postmarks for all 50 towns of the HPD (the Hobbit Postal District) which includes the four farthings along with Westmarch, Buckland, and Breeland. Back in the day (talking 1990s now) we had a list of over 400 Hobbit personas with real-world corresponding names and addresses. You could send in-character pen-and-ink mail to me under separate cover and I would put stamps and postmarks and re-send to the recipient. It was fun for a while but eventually collapsed under the sheer weight of trying to keep updated real-world addresses. Probably fewer than 100 actual letters were processed through the system and an absurd number were being returned for invalid real-world addresses. I wrote a treatise called THE HISTORY AND PRACTICE OF COMMUNICATIONS IN THE SHIRE under the pen-name Arlo G. Underhill, which expands upon how I envision the development of the Shire postal system, based upon what information Tolkien left us, and informed by my philatelic knowledge of real-world postal systems development, and central-place theory. I used to have that treatise posted somewhere on the web, but can't seem to locate it online anymore. I could post it here as text if desired. (It's over 6,000 words, so perhaps as an attachment rather than a post?)


----------



## vor0nwe (Feb 13, 2022)

I recently heard on the No Such Thing as a Fish podcast that in Victorian-era London (IIRC), some parts of town had _at least_ 4 mail deliveries per day. If you wrote quickly enough, it was basically possible to hold a conversation by letter — provided your correspondent didn’t live too far away, of course.

Here in the Netherlands, we used to have far more deliveries than we do now. These days, there’s no delivery on Sunday nor on Monday — at least no residential deliveries; it’s probably different for businesses. No Monday deliveries is a fairly recent thing (couple of years at most); but I doubt there ever was a Sunday delivery, Calvinistic as this country used to be. To be fair, I only noticed it a couple of years after they stopped delivering on Mondays; I don’t receive a lot of snail mail any more.



Will Whitfoot said:


> I used to have that treatise posted somewhere on the web, but can't seem to locate it online anymore. I could post it here as text if desired. (It's over 6,000 words, so perhaps as an attachment rather than a post?)


Ooh, yes please! 👍


----------



## Will Whitfoot (Feb 13, 2022)

vor0nwe said:


> I recently heard on the No Such Thing as a Fish podcast that in Victorian-era London (IIRC), some parts of town had _at least_ 4 mail deliveries per day. If you wrote quickly enough, it was basically possible to hold a conversation by letter — provided your correspondent didn’t live too far away, of course.
> 
> Here in the Netherlands, we used to have far more deliveries than we do now. These days, there’s no delivery on Sunday nor on Monday — at least no residential deliveries; it’s probably different for businesses. No Monday deliveries is a fairly recent thing (couple of years at most); but I doubt there ever was a Sunday delivery, Calvinistic as this country used to be. To be fair, I only noticed it a couple of years after they stopped delivering on Mondays; I don’t receive a lot of snail mail any more.


Yes, the mode of communications in the modern world has shifted dramatically over my lifetime. The development of communications in the real world is something of a study of mine. I currently have an exhibit on display at the West Fork Public Library in West Fork Arkansas about the postal history of Washington County, our local administrative district... about the size of one of the four farthings of The Shire. Before there were stamps (pre-1840s) one would tender a letter at the post office and pay the clerk, who would mark the mailpiece PAID and send it onward. There was mail delivery only within walking distance of the post office. All others would have to come to the post office to get their mail. About 1902 the price to mail a postcard dropped from 2 cents to 1 cent, and the use of postcards to exchange small news exploded. At that same time, Rural Free Delivery was instuituted to deliver mail to rural districts. In those days, anyone could start a new post office, with just three requirements. 1. The new LOCATION must be at least one mile from the next nearest post office. 2. The chosen NAME must be unique within the state, there can never be two post offices of the same name in the same state. 3. The applicant must post a bond of $25, to cover an initial stock of postage stamps and and be issued a postmarking device. In our local county, the number of of currently operating post offices jumped from a low of two in the beginning to a high of fiftyseven between 1902 and 1905. This was in the period before automobiles, but after railways had arrived. Since then the number of operating post offices has steadily dwindled as people began to acquire faster means of transportation. and began to drive past the smaller sites heading for larger towns. Also, postmasters who experienced a "reversal of fortunes" could voluntarily forfeit their office and be reimbursed their $25 bond. Today there are just seventeen post offices in Washington County Arkansas, and the smaller non-delivery offices are still experiencing occasional dissolution.

In our current times, I have met adults who have never in their lives received an actual letter from an actual person in the mail. I find this to be a sad state of affairs. Shire Post was begun in an effort to reverse the trend. In my collection of old letters dating from the 1800s there is a very common salutory line that many people used to begin their missives. I am struck by a wave of nostalgia whenever I read this:

"I take my pen in hand to write these few lines....."


----------



## Will Whitfoot (Feb 13, 2022)

The History and Practice of Communications in The Shire. 
by: Arlo G. Underhill IX , SR. 2027


----------



## Halasían (Feb 13, 2022)

Will Whitfoot said:


> This was the line that got me to create Shire Post back in SR1387 (that's 1987 in the "real word").
> 
> I stumbled onto this conversation.... it's been a while since I was here. I created a whole world of postage stamps for The Shire, a postal route map, and postmarks for all 50 towns of the HPD (the Hobbit Postal District) which includes the four farthings along with Westmarch, Buckland, and Breeland. Back in the day (talking 1990s now) we had a list of over 400 Hobbit personas with real-world corresponding names and addresses. You could send in-character pen-and-ink mail to me under separate cover and I would put stamps and postmarks and re-send to the recipient. It was fun for a while but eventually collapsed under the sheer weight of trying to keep updated real-world addresses. Probably fewer than 100 actual letters were processed through the system and an absurd number were being returned for invalid real-world addresses. I wrote a treatise called THE HISTORY AND PRACTICE OF COMMUNICATIONS IN THE SHIRE under the pen-name Arlo G. Underhill, which expands upon how I envision the development of the Shire postal system, based upon what information Tolkien left us, and informed by my philatelic knowledge of real-world postal systems development, and central-place theory. I used to have that treatise posted somewhere on the web, but can't seem to locate it online anymore. I could post it here as text if desired. (It's over 6,000 words, so perhaps as an attachment rather than a post?)



Thanks so much for re-posting your fine essay! I do remember it on one of the sites years ago, but most of the old legacy Middle Earth sites have also collapsed into ruin due to neglect of various sorts. I think I got in on the Shire Post in its 'collapsing under its own weight' end-stage. I do like your coinage these days though, and how has those 'treasure hunts' go? I need to get back on the Dunedain Forum where I first read about that fun project of yours.


----------



## Will Whitfoot (Feb 14, 2022)

The treasure hoard on Treasure Mountain above Silverton Colorado has been recovered, but I have not heard that the other, up in the Ruby Range of NE Nevada has yet been found. We are considering doing some more of those... but since the Covid I have not ventured far from home.


----------



## Will Whitfoot (Feb 18, 2022)

Here's a photo of one of the extremely rare Breeland shilling green from SR1405. This was printed from a single subject copper plate engraved by the late Greg Franck-Weiby. (aka Ian Cnulle) . Only 16 examples of this are known to exist, though there are some later impressions from the original plate done in different colors.


----------



## Halasían (Feb 18, 2022)

Will Whitfoot said:


> The treasure hoard on Treasure Mountain above Silverton Colorado has been recovered, but I have not heard that the other, up in the Ruby Range of NE Nevada has yet been found. We are considering doing some more of those... but since the Covid I have not ventured far from home.


Those looked like it would be fun. Of course, you probably don't have any way of knowing if someone came across it?


----------

